# Mbuna and Peacocks Together?



## Cichlids2007 (Apr 7, 2007)

I currently have yellow labs and peacocks together in my 180l tank (39" long, 16" Wide, 18" Tall)and they get on together fine, are there any other mbuna species that I could add to the tank which wouldn't upset the peacocks or the labs?

Thanks,

C '07 :fish:


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

how many of each fish do you have in there now? youll want to keep some of the less aggressive mbuna if you want to have peacocks. Iodotropheus sprengerae, Pseudotropheus Acei, and Pseudotropheus socolofi along with the labs are the more peaceful species from what *** found. *** kept all of these except Iodotropheus sprengerae with peacocks without a problem.


----------



## Cichlids2007 (Apr 7, 2007)

I've got 6 Adult Labs and two babys, the only two that survived and weren't eaten by the others... aswell as 4 peacocks.

Thanks C '07


----------



## fishwolfe (Mar 27, 2005)

i second the acei.plus i have the same mix as you,along with 4 kenyi(2m2f),4 red zebras(1m3f),yellow tale acei(1m35fry),a bn pleco,3 lemon jakes(1m2f),fryeri(1m),all in a 6' 110g tank with a rock pile from one end to the other.lots of hiding spots.not to much harrasing,some chasing now and then but nothing major.


----------



## Matts_Cichlids (Jul 29, 2007)

yeah the Kenyi and some Haps


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

In a tank of this size, the kenyi wouldn't be amongst my recommended additions. Some Ps. acei, or more of what you already have.


----------



## jorgy (Nov 28, 2007)

I found in my 90 gallon that the male Kennyi rule the roost and peacocks would not be a good mix, I learned that the hard way I had 3 stuart granti and 2 flav. and they lasted a couple weeks. Try a red empress with the mbuna, or a jewel. Another cool fish is the venustus in a tank that size they would work well


----------



## fishwolfe (Mar 27, 2005)

my kenyi must not have got the message that they are supposed to be terrors.and yes they are mature males.my lemon jake is the one in charge.but hes more like a cop.anytime theres a chase or fighting or even breeding he comes in and breaks it up :lol: .


----------

